# Just moved to South Bend Indiana



## Tight Knot (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all,

My family and I just moved from Israel back to the USA.
We were there for just over 4 years, and moved to South Bend Indiana this past Sunday.

Just wondering if anyone on our forum lives in or near South Bend, or knows of good photographical locations around here. Nature, trains, lakes, rivers, botanical gardens etc.

Looking forward to hearing from everyone (or anyone ).


----------



## limr (Nov 15, 2014)

I know nothing of South Bend, but welcome back! Hope you have an easy time adjusting to reverse culture shock. It can sneak up on you.


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 16, 2014)

limr said:


> I know nothing of South Bend, but welcome back! Hope you have an easy time adjusting to reverse culture shock. It can sneak up on you.


Thanks so much limr.
It really is amazing how "reverse culture shock" is in fact a reality!! I can attest to that fact.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 16, 2014)

South Bend.   Studebaker and Notre Dame.  Beautiful St Joe River.  Great place.   Ed


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 16, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> South Bend.   Studebaker and Notre Dame.  Beautiful St Joe River.  Great place.   Ed


Thanks so much Ed.

I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## limr (Nov 16, 2014)

Tight Knot said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I know nothing of South Bend, but welcome back! Hope you have an easy time adjusting to reverse culture shock. It can sneak up on you.
> ...


 For me, the thing I didn't expect was to feel overwhelmed in the grocery stores. Just so big and shiny, and so many choices!


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 16, 2014)

limr said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


I know exactly what you mean. Worse than information overload


----------



## KenC (Nov 17, 2014)

You're not far from Chicago, which is a wonderful city for photography.


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 17, 2014)

KenC said:


> You're not far from Chicago, which is a wonderful city for photography.


Hi KenC,

Thanks for replying. I'm not sure how long it'll be until I can get to Chicago due to work, but have you got any specific places that would recommend?


----------



## KenC (Nov 17, 2014)

Tight Knot said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > You're not far from Chicago, which is a wonderful city for photography.
> ...



I used to walk around in the Loop a lot.  The area a little north of there is good also, as well as up to a mile south or west, but certainly not further than that.  There are also areas further north along the red line that are interesting.  I didn't live there that long (about 4 1/2 years) so a real Chicagoan could probably tell you more.


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 17, 2014)

KenC said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > KenC said:
> ...


Thanks KenC,

I'll look that area up on Google maps and see when I can get up there


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 17, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> South Bend.   Studebaker and Notre Dame.  Beautiful St Joe River.  Great place.   Ed


Welcome back
as Ed said ... Notre Dame.  You have to get the golden dome and the library mural (on the outside towards the stadium).  There's excellent architecture inside and out there.

I've been meaning to go there one of these weekends .. from the Detroit Michigan area.


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 17, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > South Bend.   Studebaker and Notre Dame.  Beautiful St Joe River.  Great place.   Ed
> ...


Hey astro,
Sounds good, I'll have to try get there. If you're going to be in the area some Sunday, let me know, maybe I can meet you.


----------

